# Steatoda Grossa Dangerous???



## ReignofInvertebrates (Oct 26, 2013)

I recently read some articles about new findings in the venom of the false widow.  In one, an "infestation," caused a school to close.  Is this spider really as dangerous as they make it sound?  Has anyone been bitten?


----------



## The Snark (Oct 26, 2013)

Medically significant but not life threatening. Causes various symptoms that can last for several days but has no long term effects. Latrodectus antivenom has been proven effective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh I think you have been reading that bunk UK report... If you're not 6 or 8 legged and don't have an exoskeleton, I don't think you have anything to worry about


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 29, 2013)

Their venom is very similar to widow venom, and DOES cause similar symptoms, however they're not dangerous.  The bites can cause minor cramping, and could make you feel like crap for a couple of days.

  Ive been bit by one that was in my shirt, and the whole day, i couldnt keep my stomach muscles relaxed.  Didn't feel sick or anything, i still was able to be active, just got on my nerves..

 Despite that, i welcome this species in my home, as they build tiny webs in the corner, and aren't noticable.  They are specialists in killing latrodectus, and do a good job of keeping them out, thanks to their lengthy lifespans.


----------



## o0 Mr Ed 0o (Oct 29, 2013)

The false widow has been getting loads of bad press here in England recently, the paper are relentlessly trying to make the UK arachnophobics. Reports from the false widow concerning the Latrodectus geometricus here in England mainly consist of being uncomfortable and in some cases significant swelling. Only if you are allergic to the venom it's a cause for concern, typically the same as a wasp if you went into anaphylactic shock.


----------



## John Apple (Oct 30, 2013)

I have grossa...triangulosa....borealis in my basement and have been bitten by all three over the years.....how do I know you say, felt the bite and immediatly found the spider...no ill affects except for the bite site some minor swelling.....the borealis was a male that bit me....but I will say when they bite an insect they expire much faster than a widow bite.....of all grossa has a very strong widow like scaffold web and triangulosa is the most aggressive despite thier smaller size


----------



## Klagoosh (Jul 3, 2018)

I was bitten by one of these a few days ago - my fault - I thought a piece of garage dust was on my neck.  I actually took the spider off without harming it, and didn't even know it had bitten me until I noticed an itch at the site that evening.  There was no pain, but after a day or so I began to feel increasingly gross with flu-like symptoms.  I like having these around, as they help keep the truly dangerous bugs under control.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NYAN (Jul 3, 2018)

Klagoosh said:


> I was bitten by one of these a few days ago - my fault - I thought a piece of garage dust was on my neck.  I actually took the spider off without harming it, and didn't even know it had bitten me until I noticed an itch at the site that evening.  There was no pain, but after a day or so I began to feel increasingly gross with flu-like symptoms.  I like having these around, as they help keep the truly dangerous bugs under control.


Do you think you could make a full bite report? Including time stamps and more detailed symptoms if possible?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Snark (Jul 3, 2018)

Klagoosh said:


> but after a day or so I began to feel increasingly gross with flu-like symptoms.


Could you give more info? Bite site condition at onset and over time. How long the flu like symptoms lasted and their severity. Was there any other or specific symptoms, neurological, respiratory etc?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jul 4, 2018)

The bite hurts less and has less severe symptoms than a sting from a big wasp. Nothing to worry about


----------



## Klagoosh (Jul 4, 2018)

In reply to everyone, hopefully...
I did not even know I was bitten at the time.  I've read they can feel like a wasp sting, but I didn't feel this, at all.  I wouldn't have known it bit me until the bite began to itch a few hours later and I felt the two telltale bumps.  My wife looked at it on and confirmed it was a spider bite.
So... it surprised me about a day later when I began feeling the cramping, with sore muscles in my abdomen, wooziness, slight diarrhea  and basically feeling like I have a flu.  No one else around here has the flu, or I would just consider it was that.  It's not the first time I've been bitten by a spider, and probably not the first time I've been bitten by one of these pretty little things, but it is the first time having any symptoms.  I have chronic Lyme disease, which has really lowered my immune system, so that might be why.  I was bitten Saturday afternoon (Pacific Time) and am still feeling it.  The bite marks have scabbed over and are showing no signs of infection.  It never stopped me from being active - just making me feel ill.


----------



## NYAN (Jul 4, 2018)

Klagoosh said:


> In reply to everyone, hopefully...
> I did not even know I was bitten at the time.  I've read they can feel like a wasp sting, but I didn't feel this, at all.  I wouldn't have known it bit me until the bite began to itch a few hours later and I felt the two telltale bumps.  My wife looked at it on and confirmed it was a spider bite.
> So... it surprised me about a day later when I began feeling the cramping, with sore muscles in my abdomen, wooziness, slight diarrhea  and basically feeling like I have a flu.  No one else around here has the flu, or I would just consider it was that.  It's not the first time I've been bitten by a spider, and probably not the first time I've been bitten by one of these pretty little things, but it is the first time having any symptoms.  I have chronic Lyme disease, which has really lowered my immune system, so that might be why.  I was bitten Saturday afternoon (Pacific Time) and am still feeling it.  The bite marks have scabbed over and are showing no signs of infection.  It never stopped me from being active - just making me feel ill.


How did your wife look and determine it was was  spider bite? Was the spider that apparently bit you found?


----------



## Klagoosh (Jul 4, 2018)

Trust me on this one... We both know spider bites.  If you read my prior posts, you will see the answer.    Yes, I found the spider immediately.  It was a false widow, aka cupboard spider and several other aliases.  I am adding a very nice photo (not of the spider I lifted off my neck, but one that is identical.  We have them in the garage all the time, and I just leave them be, usually, as they keep real pests down.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## NYAN (Jul 4, 2018)

Klagoosh said:


> Trust me on this one... We both know spider bites.  If you read my prior posts, you will see the answer.    Yes, I found the spider immediately.  It was a false widow, aka cupboard spider and several other aliases.  I am adding a very nice photo (not of the spider I lifted off my neck, but one that is identical.  We have them in the garage all the time, and I just leave them be, usually, as they keep real pests down.


You may definitely have been bitten indeed, and I’m not doubting anything you have said. However, it’s very difficult to diagnose a spider bite without evidence, Ex: seeingand identifying the spider biting you or finding a crushed spider on you.


----------



## Klagoosh (Jul 4, 2018)

Sorry.  Here's my original post:
"I was bitten by one of these a few days ago - my fault - I thought a piece of garage dust was on my neck. I actually took the spider off without harming it, and didn't even know it had bitten me until I noticed an itch at the site that evening. There was no pain, but after a day or so I began to feel increasingly gross with flu-like symptoms. I like having these around, as they help keep the truly dangerous bugs under control."
Furthermore, both my wife and I are quite good at recognizing spider bites.  I get them fairly often, but other than a few bumps and sometimes a dime-sized rash and maybe a couple of tiny blisters, I don't usually have much of a reaction.
The spider in question survived, which is why I was able to identify it.  The one in the photo attached to my last post is identical.  Theses ones are always in my garage, but rarely end up on me and have never bitten me previously that I could confirm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN (Jul 4, 2018)

Klagoosh said:


> Sorry.  Here's my original post:
> "I was bitten by one of these a few days ago - my fault - I thought a piece of garage dust was on my neck. I actually took the spider off without harming it, and didn't even know it had bitten me until I noticed an itch at the site that evening. There was no pain, but after a day or so I began to feel increasingly gross with flu-like symptoms. I like having these around, as they help keep the truly dangerous bugs under control."
> Furthermore, both my wife and I are quite good at recognizing spider bites.  I get them fairly often, but other than a few bumps and sometimes a dime-sized rash and maybe a couple of tiny blisters, I don't usually have much of a reaction.
> The spider in question survived, which is why I was able to identify it.  The one in the photo attached to my last post is identical.  Theses ones are always in my garage, but rarely end up on me and have never bitten me previously that I could confirm.


Ah okay! Then it is a confirmed bite since there was a spider ID’ed.


----------

